# [Review] Thermalright True Spirit 140 im PCGHX-Check - Thermalrights neuer Geniestreich?



## Icke&Er (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Einleitung*


Thermalright ist seit Jahren eine feste Größe im Bereich Luftkühlung und jedem, der sich schon mal genauer mit PCs beschäftigt hat, ein Begriff. Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da feierte Thermalright mit ihrer neuen Kühlergeneration einen hervorragenden Start. Die Modelle HR-02, Archon oder auch Silver Arrow kamen bei der Community blendend an. In den letzten Wochen überraschte Thermalright die Community mit neuen preisoptimierten Kühlern ala Macho HR-02 oder auch dem True Spirit. Nun kommt aber ein weiterer Ableger der Thermalright Serie in den Handel. Dieser hört auf den Namen True Spirit 140 und ist somit eine Art großer Bruder des True Spirit. Auch wenn er dem True Spirit zum Verwechseln ähnlich sieht, soll er aber den Platz der preisgünstigen Version des Archon einnehmen. Der Archon konnte mit einer guten Kühlleistung überzeugen, aber kann auch der True Spirit 140 da mithalten? Genau das möchte ich in meinem folgenden Review klären.

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch Anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt. Bilder sind durch ein einfaches Anklicken vergrößerbar. Am Ende jedes Abschnittes befindet sich ein „zurück zum Verzeichnis“ Button, welcher euch direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückbringt.


*Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage**Intel - Systeme*
*AMD - Systeme*​*Kühlleistung**Einleitung*
*Testsystem*
*Standardbelüftung*
*1x Referenzbelüftung*
*2x Referenzbelüftung*​*Fazit*
*Links*


*Danksagung*


http://www.pc-cooling.de/

An dieser Stelle möchte ich PC-Cooling für die schnelle und einfache Bereitstellung des Testsamples eines Thermalright True Spirit 140 bedanken.
​zurück zum Verzeichnis​

*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*


In Sachen Verpackung setzt Thermalright seinen neuen Stil weiter fort, welchen man bereits bei Macho HR-02 und dem True Spirit begutachten konnte. Diesmal setzt man auf einen Kontrast zwischen Blau und Schwarz. Die Vorderseite ist in Blau gehalten und der Schriftzug wurde in Schwarz designed. Man erkennt an dem Bild der Vorderseite schon die ersten Umrisse des True Spirit 140. Besonders der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist bereits gut zu erkennen. Vom Kühler kann man erkennen, dass er einen geringen Lamellenabstand aufweist. Desweiteren zeigt das Bild, dass der True Spirit 140 über eine Vielzahl von Heatpipes verfügt, was schon eine Vermutung über die Kühlleistung zulässt. Auf der Rückseite tauscht Thermalright die Farbkombination und verwendet nun Schwarz als vorherrschende Grundfarbe. Der Namenszug ist dafür in Blau gehalten und ist meiner Meinung nach ein schöner Farbkontrast. Auf dieser Seite der Verpackung erkennt man etwas mehr vom neuen Kühler und kann schon erste Schlüsse über seine Abmessungen treffen. Man erkennt, dass der True Spirit 140 nicht wie der Macho HR-02 stark in die Breite geht, sondern eher in die Höhe und zur Seite. Wenn man sich die Oberseite des Kühlers genauer ansieht, zählt man 6 Heatpipes. Diese Anzahl passt recht gut in das Aufbaubild von Thermalright, da z.B. auch der Macho HR-02 dieselbe Anzahl von Heatpipes besitzt. Die beiden Außenseiten nutzt Thermalright auch beim True Spirit 140 um weitere Details oder Features des Kühlers anzupreisen. Positiv finde ich, dass man hierbei auf eine Vielzahl von bunten Werbeblasen verzichtet und den stilsicheren Weg einschlägt.
Wirft man nun einen Blick ins Innere der Verpackung und guckt sich das mitgelieferte Zubehör etwas genauer an, fällt einem sofort das gute Verpackungssystem auf. Thermalright nutzt mehrere Plasteverpackungen, um eine gewisse Ordnung in die Verpackungsgestaltung zu bringen. Positiv ist mir auch die Verarbeitungsqualität aufgefallen. Man findet keine Verarbeitungsfehler oder optische Mängel am Montagematerial oder dem Standardlüfter des True Spirit 140. Positiv ist bei dem Zubehör anzumerken, dass Thermalright dem True Spirit 140 ein zweites Paar Lüfterklemmen beigelegt hat, obwohl er nur mit einem mitgelieferten Lüfter zum User kommt. Dass sich das positiv auswirken kann, seht ihr später bei den Kühlleistungstests. Desweiteren liegen dem Kühler auch Anti-Vibrationspolster bei, welche die letzen Vibrationen verbannen sollen. Abschließend kann man sagen, dass Thermalright in Sachen Verpackung und Lieferumfang  einen guten Job gemacht hat. Man hat auf einem hohen Niveau gearbeitet und gibt alles mit, was man für einen erfolgreichen Betrieb braucht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Erste Impressionen*


Sieht man sich das Erscheinungsbild des Thermalright True Spirit 140 einmal genauer an, fällt einem sofort die starke Ähnlichkeit zu dem kleinerem True Spirit auf. Von den Abmaßen ist er aber deutlich größer als dieser und passt sicher besser denen des Thermalright Archon an. Er ist auch eher in die Höhe gebaut als in die Breite, was sein Einsatzgebiet erheblich erweitert. Die Lamellen liegen sehr dicht beisammen, was der Maximierung der Kühlfläche dient. Er besitzt ganze 50 Lamellenebenen, was für seine Größe ein recht ansehnlicher Wert ist. Die äußeren Ecken sind nach oben bzw. nach unten gebogen, was das Design auflockert. Diese „Verbiegung“ wird sich aber nicht auf die Kühlleistung des True Spirit auswirken. Die Lamellen werden von 6 Heatpipes durchzogen, welche für die Wärmeleitung von der Bodenplatte weg sorgen sollen. 3 der Heatpipes beginnen auf der rechten Seite und führen durch die Lamellen zur Bodenplatte und auf der anderen Seite wieder nach oben. Die übrigen Zwei legen denselben Weg zurück, nur von rechts nach links. Auch bei dem True Spirit 140 bestehen die Heatpipes aus Kupfer, weil dies eine gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit aufweist. Die Bodenplatte besteht auch aus Aluminium, was oberflächlich lediglich vernickelt wurde und gibt die Wärme von der CPU direkt an die Heatpipes weiter. Man kann auch bei dem True Spirit 140 festhalten, dass Thermalright auf einem sehr hohen Niveau produziert und der Kühler mit guter Verarbeitung punkten kann. Man findet keine Risse oder verbogene Lamellen. Die Enden der Heatpipes sind ordentlich und sauber zusammengepresst und nicht verbogen. 
Da Thermalright auch bei dem neuen True Spirit 140 am Preis Einsparungen vorgenommen hat, ist der Kühler nicht mehr vollvernickelt. Man fährt auch hier dasselbe Konzept wie z.B. bei dem Macho HR-02 und ich denke, man hat damit die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Es werden heutzutage nur noch wenige auf einen Kühler abfahren, der übermäßig teuer ist. Anders als bei dem kleinem True Spirit setzt Thermalright beim True Spirit 140 wieder auf einen 140mm Lüfter aus der TY-Serie. Ich persönlich begrüße diesen Schritt, da dieser eine bessere Geräuschentwicklung an den Tag legt. 
Abschließend möchte ich betonen, dass Thermalright einen gut verarbeiteten Kühler abgeliefert hat, der durch seine Abmaße keine Platzprobleme oder Speicherinkompatibilitäten hervorruft. Damit sich aber jeder seinen eigenen Eindruck machen kann, gibt es nun endlich Bilder des Kühlers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich den Thread nicht mit Bildern überflute, befinden sich weitere Aufnahmen im folgenden Spoiler.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Spezifikationen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Montage

**Intel - Systeme*
Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 ist ein Multi-Sockel CPU Kühler und somit auf einer Vielzahl von modernen Plattformen einsetzbar. Als erstes möchte ich eine kurze Montageanleitung für Intel-basierte Sockel geben. Bei den Intel-Plattformen unterscheidet sich die Montage nur durch eine Variation der Löcher in der Backplate. Zu Beginn sind in die passenden Löcher der Backplate die kleinen weißen Plastikhalter zu stecken. Anschließend werden durch die Plastikhalter Schrauben gesteckt und durch die Löcher für die Sockelhalterung geführt. Nun sind die 4 Abstandshalter von der Mainboardoberseite aufzuschrauben. Anschließend ist die beiliegende Metallhalterung auf die Abstandshalter aufzusetzen und mit den 4 kürzeren Schrauben festzuziehen. Nun kann der CPU-Kühler selber aufgesetzt werden. Als nächstes schiebt man die kleine Querstrebe zwischen den Heatpipes hindurch und verschraubt diese mit der Metallhalterung. Somit ist der Kühler fertig montiert und kann nach dem Anklemmen des Lüfters eingesetzt werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*AMD - Systeme*
 Wie bereits angesprochen, ist der Thermalright True Spirit 140 ein Multi-Sockel CPU Kühler und somit auf einer Vielzahl von modernen Plattformen einsetzbar. Als zweites möchte ich eine kurze Montageanleitung für AMD-basierte Sockel geben. Bei den AMD-Plattformen ist zu Beginn der Montage die Standardhalterung zu entfernen. Danach kann mit der eigentlichen Montage begonnen werden. Dazu sind in die passenden Löcher der Backplate die kleinen weißen Plastikhalter zu stecken. Anschließend werden durch die Plastikhalter Schrauben gesteckt und durch die Löcher für die Sockelhalterung geführt. Nun sind die 4 Abstandshalter von der Mainboardoberseite aufzuschrauben. Anschließend ist die beiliegende Metallhalterung auf die Abstandshalter aufzusetzen und mit den 4 kürzeren Schrauben festzuziehen. Nun kann der CPU-Kühler selber aufgesetzt werden. Als nächstes schiebt man die kleine Querstrebe zwischen den Heatpipes hindurch und verschraubt diese mit der Metallhalterung. Somit ist der Kühler fertig montiert und kann nach dem Anklemmen des Lüfters eingesetzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​​*Kühlleistung**Einleitung*
Bei einem CPU-Kühler kommt es nicht nur auf das   Aussehen oder den Lieferumfang an und deshalb werde ich die einzelnen   Kühler durch einen abgestimmten und gleichbleibenden Parcour schicken.   Somit ist es möglich, eine Vergleichbarkeit zu erreichen und die Kühler   können besser eingeschätzt werden. Zu Beginn wird der Kühler mit der   mitgelieferten Standardbelüftung auf die Probe gestellt. Anschließend   folgen noch Tests mit passenden Referenzlüftern. Die Messung bezüglich   der Standardbelüftung wird auch durchgeführt, sollte dem Lieferumfang   kein Extralüfter beiliegen. In diesem Fall muss sich der Kühler ohne   einen Lüfter der CPU entgegenstellen und zeigen, was er im lüfterlosen   Betrieb kann. Liegt dem Testkühler allerdings ein Lüfter bei, so wird   auch dieser im Standardbelüftungstest verwendet. Die   Referenzbelüftungstests unterteilen sich in die Messung mit nur einem   Referenzlüfter und die Messung mit zwei Referenzlüftern. Sollte der   Kühler bereits standardmäßig mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sein, so   entfällt der Test mit nur einem Referenzlüfter. Die Größe der Lüfter   hängt vom Standardlüfter ab. Das bedeutet, wenn der Kühler z.B. einen   120mm Lüfter besitzt, setzen sich die Referenzlüfter auch aus 120mm   Lüftern zusammen. Als 120mm Referenzbelüftung kommen ein/zwei Scythe   S-Flex (1600 rpm @ 100%) und bei der 140mm Referenzbelüftung ein/zwei   Enermax Apollish (1500 rpm @ 100%) zum Einsatz.
Um   bei dem Test unsinnige oder verfälschende Werte auszuschließen, wurde   jeder der Tests 2x ausgeführt. Dabei wurde der Kühler neu montiert und   wieder auf die Ausgangsposition gebracht. Als Wärmeleitpaste wird die   Arctic Silver 5 verwendet, so dass auch hier die Vergleichbarkeit   erhalten bleibt. Da mir der Punkt „Vergleichbarkeit“ sehr wichtig ist,   werden alle Temperaturen als Deltawerte angegeben. Dabei werden alle   Kerne der CPU zu 100% ausgelastet und verharren 30min in diesem Zustand.   Am Ende werden die maximalen Temperaturen addiert und durch die Anzahl   der Kerne dividiert. Nun wird noch die Raumtemperatur abgezogen und   schon  sind die Werte unabhängig von der vorherrschenden Raumtemperatur.   Somit ist eine Vergleichbarkeit unter den einzelnen Kühlern   gewährleistet.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Testsystem*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Standardbelüftung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
In meinem ersten Leistungstest muss der Kühler zeigen, was er mit der Standardbelüftung leisten kann und wie er sich im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz schlägt. Man erkennt schon auf den ersten Blick, dass sich der True Spirit 140 doch recht weit nach oben vorarbeiten kann. Er kann sich an seinem Vergleichskühler, dem Thermalright Archon, vorbeikühlen und nimmt somit die derzeitige Spitze der Thermalright Kühler ein. Lediglich dem Alpenföhn Himalaya muss er sich geschlagen geben. Dieser hält die CPU im Schnitt 1°C kühler als der True Spirit 140. Sieht man sich die Messwerte des Kühlers nun etwas genauer an, stellt man fest, dass er bereits bei 50% einen guten Wert abliefert. Mit 38,5 °C kann er sich um ganze 3°C vom Thermalright Archon absetzen. Lässt man den Lüfter auf „Auto“ laufen, so kann man eine Temperaturminderung von 2°C erreichen. Treibt man es nun auf die Spitze und bringt den Lüfter auf 100%, so erreicht der True Spirit 140 seinen Bestwert von 35,7°C im Bereich Standardbelüftung. Man erkennt, dass der Kühler auf Lüfterdrehzahl skaliert, aber man ihn auch getrost drosseln kann, solange man eine gute Gehäusebelüftung besitzt. An der restlichen Rangliste hat sich durch diesen Test aber nichts verändert. Die Wasserkühlung bleibt weiterhin Spitzenreiter und somit ungeschlagen. 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*1x Referenzbelüftung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Tauscht man nun den Standardlüfter gegen einen Referenzlüfter lassen sich die verschiedenen Kühler etwas besser vergleichen, da sie dieselbe Belüftung erfahren. Sieht man sich nun die Grafik an, stellt man schnell fest, dass sich an der Reihenfolge nichts geändert hat. Der True Spirit 140 bleibt auch hier an der Thermalright Spitze und kann am Direktkonkurenten Archon vorbeiziehen. Leider muss er sich aber auch hier dem Alpenföhn Himalaya geschlagen geben. Schaut man sich auch hier die genauen Untersettings an, kann man festhalten, dass er auch bei einem Referenzlüfter auf mehr Drehzahl skaliert. Mit 50% erreicht er eine Delta-Temperatur von 36,8°C. Im Vergleich zum langsamer drehenden Standardlüfter konnte ich ganze 2,7°C aus dem Kühler herausholen, was ein ganz guter Wert ist. Auch bei den Settings „Auto“ und „100%“ setzt sich dieses Bild weiter fort. Dies bestätigt somit auch, dass der Lüfter auf höhere Drehzahlen anspringt. Da sich die Verbesserungen aber nur gering zeigen, würde ich von einem sehr hoch drehenden und somit lauten Lüfter abraten. Ein Mittelweg aus Drehzahl und Lautstärke ist hier wohl die beste Wahl.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*2x Referenzbelüftung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ In meinem letzten Untertest habe ich den Thermalright True Spirit 140 mit zwei Referenzlüftern ausgestattet und die Belastungstests wiederholt. Leider konnte ich auch bei dieser Konfiguration keine Ranglistenverbesserung zugunsten des True Spirit 140 feststellen. Bei 50% konnte der Kühler seine Leistung noch etwas steigern und erreicht nun einen Wert von 35,5°C. Bei der „Auto“ Einstellung konnte sich der Kühler leider nicht weiter verbessern und bleibt bei einer Delta-Temperatur von 34,8°C stehen. Hier zeigt sich schon, dass der Kühler auch trotz mehr Belüftung keine Leistungssteigerung mehr erfährt. Bei dem 100% Setting hat sich die Temperatur sogar etwas verschlechtert, was sich aber im Bereich von unter 1°C zeigt und deshalb schon als Messunsicherheit angesehen werden sollte. Man kann hier eher festhalten, dass der Kühler an seiner Leistungsgrenze angekommen ist. Nichts desto trotz konnte er den auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten Intel 2500K gut kühlen und ihn im Zaum halten. Abschließend möchte ich festhalten, dass man  mit 2 montierten Lüftern nur wenig an der maximalen Temperatur ändern kann, aber es einem eine größere Auswahl bei der Lüfterwahl zulässt. So kann man den Kühler auch mit zwei langsam drehenden Lüftern ausstatten ohne viel Kühlleistung zu verschwenden. Ich würde den Kühler mit zwei leisen und langsameren Lüftern ausstatten.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Fazit*


Mit dem neuen True Spirit 140 hat es Thermalright wieder geschafft einen guten und trotzdem preisgünstigen Kühler auf den Markt zu bringen. Er kann in vielen Punkten überzeugen und erweitert das derzeitige Kühlerangebot der Firma Thermalright blendend. Die Verpackung basiert auf dem selben Design wie Macho HR-02 und True Spirit, was schon bei diesen positiv aufgefallen ist. Sie ist stylich und entspricht den modernen optischen Standards. Positiv ist dabei auch, dass man auf eine Vielzahl von Bildern oder Infoblasen verzichtet und einen eher schlichten Weg fährt. Mir persönlich gefällt dieser neue Stil besser als die alten „Pappkartons“, aber das bleibt Geschmackssache. In Punkto Zubehör und Montagematerial nutzt Thermalright den bereits bekannten 140mm Lüfter aus der TY-Serie und das bereits bekannte Montagematerial. Dieses kam bereits bei den Vorgängern ala Macho HR-02 oder auch dem True Spirit zum Einsatz. Es kann auch bei dem True Spirit 140 mit guter Verarbeitungsqualität überzeugen. Man findet keine scharfen Kanten oder Verarbeitungsfehler. Hier lässt sich Thermalright nichts nehmen und bleibt ihrer bekannten Qualität treu, obgleich man am Preis den Rotstift angesetzt hat. Dieses Bild setzt sich auch bei einer genaueren Betrachtung des Kühlers selbst fort. Thermalright verzichtet hier zwar auf die teure Vollvernickelung, aber trotzdem behält der Kühler eine recht ansehnliche Optik. Die Form des Kühlers eröffnet ihm zugleich einen großen Anwendungsbereich, da er nicht so stark in die Breite geht. Somit braucht man nur wenig Sorge um eine Speicherinkompatibilität haben. Einzig in der Höhe sollte das Gehäuse etwas an Platz bieten. Diese Fakten machen es möglich einen „Doppellüfterbetieb“ zu nutzen, was die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten stark erhöht. Der mitgelieferte Lüfter der Thermalright TY-Serie passt sehr gut zum True Spirit 140 und ist auch eine gute Wahl für einen „Doppellüfterbetrieb“.
In Punkto Kühlleistung kann der True Spirit 140 auch überzeugen und weist den auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten Intel Core i5 2500K in seine Schranken. Schon mit der Standardbelüftung kann er sich gegenüber den anderen Thermalright-Kühlern behaupten und sich an die Spitze der Thermalrightliste setzen. Diese Bild setzt sich auch bei dem Betrieb mit einem Referenzlüfter fort. Dieser kann zwar leicht bessere Kühlwerte erreichen, wertet das Gesamtbild aber durch seine höhere Drehzahl ab, was unweigerlich zu einer erhöhten Geräuschentwicklung führt. Deshalb empfehle ich den bereits angesprochenen „Doppellüfterbetrieb“, welcher die beiden Punkte hohen Airflow und geringe Lautstärke vereint. Wie man am Test mit 2x Referenzlüfter sehen kann, ist man mit der Leistung gut dabei und kann sich nebenbei an der geringen Lautstärke erfreuen. In Sachen Kühlleistung hat Thermalright bei dem True Spirit 140 eine gute Arbeit abgeliefert.
Nun möchte ich meine Frage beantworten, ob der neue True Spirit 140 ein weiterer guter Wurf von Thermalright ist und sich in die erfolgreiche Kühlerliste einreihen kann. Ja, er kann und ich denke, er wird bei der Community auch gut ankommen. Mit einem vorläufigen Preis von 39,90€ ist der Kühler auf einem sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsniveau und ideal für leistungsorientierte Sparfüchse. In Anbetracht der erreichten Werte hat sich der Thermalright True Spirit 140 den „Gold-Star“ verdient.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Links

*PC-Cooling Homepage

Thermalright True Spirit 140 bei PC-Cooling

Andere Thermalright Kühler

Thermalright Homepage
*Icke&Er Reviews*
zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (2. November 2011)

Link zur Diskussion -> *Link*

MFG


----------

